

Windows 10 shows man's porn images on screen saver, wife not impressed - cpncrunch
https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/3f5won/tablet_view_is_showing_saved_porn_images/

======
lightlyused
This was in the comments.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/3f5won/tablet_vi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/3f5won/tablet_view_is_showing_saved_porn_images/ctm9hhr)

I'm doing this on my work laptop.

------
detaro
Pretty certain the "My Pictures" screen saver of older versions would have
done the same

~~~
greenyoda
Yeah, Windows 7 definitely has that feature. But maybe the issue here is that
it unexpectedly started happening after he upgraded to Windows 10, which means
that Windows 10 may have changed his default screen saver without asking for
permission, and depending on what you keep in your pictures folder, that may
not be a great idea - it exposes private content to people who may otherwise
not have access to it, which is a security breach. Your picture directory
might also contain scans of sensitive documents, etc.

